# shark attack in adolescence



## miru (Sep 9, 2014)

Hello everybody,thanks for being here 

Need some advice on this new stage of Leo's puppyhood( as you imagine he has become the center of our lives with his velcroness(!),gentleness,fun,crazyness,etc)

Leo came home in july,at 9 weeks, and in august and september my husband used to say "please don't go out in shorts and sleevless T-shirt 'cause people will think you live with a violent partner"  
Leo was zooming and shark-attacking but we had a quick solution :the 5min. time-out.Everybody was happy afterwards,life was sweet!

Then they magically disappeared!
No marks on my hands,no pain,nice gentle dog,until he got 6months and he started shark attacking again,always outside when he gets over excited(on fetching his stick,or on searching me,or on zooming in the grass-snow)
he's a big boy now and if I was not wearing a ski jacket it would hurt(he's not biting but nipping)

I wonder what would be the most appropriate reaction?
I try to stay still and order "off" and "no bite".sometimes he calms down on order bur sometimes I have to grab his collar and calm him down(which he usually does in a few moments)

Any other ideas?personal solutions?

Thank you !
Nice Sunday!
Mir


----------



## redd (May 25, 2014)

That's funny, Redd has done the same. He is 8 months old. Its usually when he is really really excited or frustrated. For example he did it the other day after I came home from work and let him out of his crate. He had been crated for 8 hrs (which never happens) and I think was upset about it. I didn't blame him. 

I think we'll hear its a stage and they will grow out of it. Hopefully! Haha


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Watson would do the same thing around that age, and up until nine months actually! I was concerned when at 20 weeks, the supposed age they're to have stopped biting at, he was nowhere near done ripping us and our clothes to shreds. The attacks happened as they do with Leo, overexcited/overtired/overstimulated etc. A collar grab with a calm "settle down" worked when he got this way. 

I have heard that a very mouthy "puppy" is a good thing, it gives them a great opportunity to learn bite inhibition. And yes, they do grow out of it


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Watson said:


> Watson would do the same thing around that age, and up until nine months actually! I was concerned when at 20 weeks, the supposed age they're to have stopped biting at, he was nowhere near done ripping us and our clothes to shreds. The attacks happened as they do with Leo, overexcited/overtired/overstimulated etc.


Same scenario here. They didn't stop until about 9 months and were the worst from about 7-8 months when he started teenager-hood. We had him drag a leash around the house so we could get a hold of him when they started and correct him. Then he was put in a down stay for 5 minutes or so. I think he figured out us grabbing the leash = down stay is coming = just give up. Outside I still carried the water spray bottle because he'd still act up on leash outside occasionally. 

Just stay consistent! Apparently it's pretty common!


----------

